# Putting front of car on jack stands safely



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

It would be nice if someone made a hydraulic jack with a locking pin.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> Can using a bottle jack be anymore dangerous to use then the BMW jack from the trunk?


I'm looking for a bottle jack with a wide top to replace the deathtrap that is the stock BMW jack.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I use my fathers old bottle jack, it has a smaller version of a roller floor jack cup.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> How would it fail... the fluid leaking out? It would be a slow decent.


It is possible for a jack seal to blow suddenly and without warning.

Also, it's possible for the jack saddle to slip off of whatever crossmember you are using as a jacking point. It is far safer to have two jackstands located at the door sill jackpoints, plus the jack still sharing the load. If you spread the weight of the vehicle across three points, it is so stable that a linebacker could run into it and nothing would happen. (Other than a reason for visiting the dent wizard!) If you only have the car supported in the middle with a hydraulic jack, a single good bump could cause it to slip off and collapse. All it takes is for you to be under the car with a breaker bar and 17mm socket, trying to unscrew the transmission drain plug. The force you apply to the car is enough to move it off the jack. And then you're dead.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

In California, we also have to be mindful of the fact that an earthquake could come along at any time and drop the car on your head.


----------



## SLO Town (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaz said:


> In California, we also have to be mindful of the fact that an earthquake could come along at any time and drop the car on your head.


And I can honestly say that happened to me once. I was under my E-type Jag, which was up on jack stands. I heard a bunch of noise outside and then heard the houses down the street begin rattling and shaking. The ground was already shaking as I was getting out from under the car. Scared the crap out of me.

FWIW, even with jack stands, if the wheels are off I slide them under their respective corners as a little bit of insurance. I suppose that rather than being crushed, I would suffocate this way. Eeeck!


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> In California, we also have to be mindful of the fact that an earthquake could come along at any time and drop the car on your head.


Correction Kaz, old buddy... anywhere. The biggest quake in US history was on the New Madras Fault, far away from Californicatia.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

SLO Town said:


> And I can honestly say that happened to me once. I was under my E-type Jag, which was up on jack stands. I heard a bunch of noise outside and then heard the houses down the street begin rattling and shaking. The ground was already shaking as I was getting out from under the car. Scared the crap out of me.


GAWD... terrifying!

Not a bad idea about the wheels. I suppose the best thing is to just be keeny aware: If anything seems to be shaking in the least, get the hell out from under the car.

Makes the case for having a creeper...


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

SLO Town said:


> FWIW, even with jack stands, if the wheels are off I slide them under their respective corners as a little bit of insurance. I suppose that rather than being crushed, I would suffocate this way. Eeeck!


Excellent idea. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I think this thread illustrates very plainly why all of our wives should allow us to take out equity loans to buy and install lifts. :thumbup:


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

From my 330i


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> It is possible for a jack seal to blow suddenly and without warning.
> 
> Also, it's possible for the jack saddle to slip off of whatever crossmember you are using as a jacking point. It is far safer to have two jackstands located at the door sill jackpoints, plus the jack still sharing the load. If you spread the weight of the vehicle across three points, it is so stable that a linebacker could run into it and nothing would happen. (Other than a reason for visiting the dent wizard!) If you only have the car supported in the middle with a hydraulic jack, a single good bump could cause it to slip off and collapse. All it takes is for you to be under the car with a breaker bar and 17mm socket, trying to unscrew the transmission drain plug. The force you apply to the car is enough to move it off the jack. And then you're dead.


DZeckhausen, from my quote... 

"Right never get under the car using only a floor jack. I would use ramps or stands."

My reply was more from a changing a tire point of view.


----------

